

Ask HN: Have you hit the $1K+ threshold on your app yet? - riskish


======
euroclydon
No. ~$300 and it took me eight months to get there. Tough stuff, but I'm
optimistic the product will have slow steady organic growth.

[http://www.beechtreetech.com/cupcake-wrapper-creator-at-
eigh...](http://www.beechtreetech.com/cupcake-wrapper-creator-at-eight-months)

------
torlanco
Yes, almost... just launched an iOS app two weeks ago. It is a SAAS service
with a recurring revenue model. So far we have got around $400/month. Maybe in
two weeks we'll reach the $1k/month

------
nhangen
Per month on a regular basis? No.

Cumulative? Yes.

Both of my recent iOS apps reached 1k+ in their launch month, and average at
least $1k every 1-2 months.

